# how do you make vivarium stacks?



## Emma-leigh-x (Mar 21, 2011)

might sound stupid but i really cant understand how they are made!
i want to make one for my chameleon on top and my gecko's underneath
but no idea how to do it. I can make a vivarium by itself but not a stack.
i want them joined together not just one viv placed on top of another.

any help would be great


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

From what I’ve seen of the sort you’re on about constructing its basically one tall vivarium which they put a divider in. Many of the commercial ones have multiple heights you can move the divider or number of dividers you can put in giving you the freedom to adjust the height of each partition.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Emma-leigh-x said:


> might sound stupid but i really cant understand how they are made!
> i want to make one for my chameleon on top and my gecko's underneath
> but no idea how to do it. I can make a vivarium by itself but not a stack.
> i want them joined together not just one viv placed on top of another.
> ...


 
Hiya..well if you are going to build a unit yourself and if you have never built one before. a stack type or double layer unit can be a bit of a task, as long as you have a place than can cut the wood professionally for you..then it would be easier..if housing a chameleon in the top. in reality it needs a well ventilated unit so combining fine mesh in the sides and doors would be helpful. but anyway..here is an example of what sort of thing you could build if required.


----------



## Emma-leigh-x (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks really cool!
but how do i go about making it? :/
Because that looks amazing!

Thanks for the replies people


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> Hiya..well if you are going to build a unit yourself and if you have never built one before. a stack type or double layer unit can be a bit of a task, as long as you have a place than can cut the wood professionally for you..then it would be easier..if housing a chameleon in the top. in reality it needs a well ventilated unit so combining fine mesh in the sides and doors would be helpful. but anyway..here is an example of what sort of thing you could build if required.
> 
> image


Ah someone else uses google sketch, that looks cool.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

the_viper said:


> Ah someone else uses google sketch, that looks cool.


Ah yes..beats pen and paper....: victory:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> Ah yes..beats pen and paper....: victory:


I like it cos I can use the tape measure on there after making what i want to get the exact sizes needed cut at the wood shop


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Emma-leigh-x said:


> That looks really cool!
> but how do i go about making it? :/
> Because that looks amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the replies people


To build a unit like that is achievable, but if you have never built a viv ever. not even a simple square unit..its a bit complicated and would need at least 2 people to assemble and at least 1 would need to have some woodworking experience. A much easier way, is to build a simple base unit then add a seperately purchased chameleon cage unit of the same size on top . but fit the cage unit into a matching wood frame,
: victory:


----------

